# Hay - Where to Buy



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

I had a quick question for those of you that give your mice grass hays (timothy, orchard, meadow, etc). Where do you buy it from?

I have for the longest time bought Oxbow Orchard Grass online, but it is really expensive. I noticed my local farm supply store sells bales of orchard grass for MUCH cheaper and was considering using it, the only worry I have is the possibility of mites?

Any input would be great


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I've frozen bags of hay/grass/shavings from my parents' farm before use which seems to have kept little creepy crawlies at bay.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

From what I have heard, you can freeze the hay or bake it and that gets ride of mites.
I personally spray a small amount of my mite treatment onto the hay, let that dry off and then freeze the amount I need. As for where I buy it - I have cows and we make our own


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

I get Meadow Hay from the local pet supplies shop where they sell large compressed bags which are never musty/moldy/dusty or have any mites in, they are relatively cheap but I suppose it depends how many mice you've got, it could add up to quite a bit if you have lots. Yes I've heard of freezing too, though never done it myself, simply because I don't have a freezer! If I did I'd probably get large bales. I don't suppose this is very helpful. Ah well...


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

My mice get hay from the horses hay feeder. During the winter when the temp is below freezing, I just go out and grab some and bring it in. During the summer, I keep a gallon ziplock baggie full in the freezer and each week just replace it with fresh hay the day I change cages. Freezing the whole bale is not even close to being possible seeing as though each bale weighs between 1000lbs - 1400lbs.


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Try Coastal Farm Supply or Wilco if you have them up there. They have compressed bales of orchard grass and other mixes for $13 - $15. I don't have alot of storage space, so for me the compressed is a big deal - don't be fooled by the small size, it's 50lbs of hay. They tend to stay quite compact when you cut the cords, and break off in thin flakes. I toss the flakes in the freezer wrapped inside a garbage bag one at a time for a day when I need new hay just to be sure there's no creepy crawlies.


----------

